

Show HN: Get a perfect elevator pitch - keiferski

http://pitchremix.com<p>About a month ago, I launched this site. I got a ton of great feedback and updated the service.<p>Some things I've changed:<p>- Site is much simpler and has less text to read<p>- I've gotten a few testimonials<p>- We now work with you to make the pitch. So there's a lot of back and forth.<p>All feedback is appreciated. Thanks!
======
jsmcallister
Good value for what you get. I know I've personally spent an entire day with
my partners trying to hone those 3 types of pitches that you offer for $45+.

One thing I'd like to see in a more forefront position on the website is
actual pitches you've created, even if they are for fake companies.

------
keiferski
Clickable: <http://pitchremix.com/>

